# id help



## steve bellinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Went over to a friends aunts place where there logging yesterday. The loggers were going to cut down and drag a old knotty maple out of the woods for me. Well when I got there they had all ready left for the day, and hadn't gotten around to my tree yet.( still standing):( They did cut a ROB off one of the trees and had it sitting there for me, but not the maple. Well as I was looking at that tree, I glanced down in the bottom where they had cut a logging road. About 200 yards down, next to the road I see this little tree. And at about 3/4 up I spot this big old burl. Now I didn't want to go home with just the one ROB, so got the saw out and cut this little tree. :) It ended up being partly hollow, but there's still a bunch of wood in this thing. Even though it was partly hollow I still had to cut it into 4 pieces just to carry it back to the truck. Ok so now I'm not sure what I have and would like your best guesses. The little burl in the pic was also on that same tree, and that's gonna be the best for IDing I think.
Steve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 22, 2014)

cool stuff steve the last pic I think are dinosaur poopys ------very rare

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 22, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> cool stuff steve the last pic I think are dinosaur poopys ------very rare


Yea them dinosaur poopys were just one big poppy. Just to add to this, this is the ROB that they had left for me.:)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 22, 2014)

awsome


----------



## phinds (Mar 22, 2014)

the black core suggest persimmon but maybe somebody who knows bark can be more sure that it is or isn't

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2014)

does not look like persimmon bark to me-more like young maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

The dark stains suggest the tree has metal in it somewhere. Might not necessarily be in the knob/nurl you have there. It could possibly be Honeylocust although the bark you have is not the classic looking HL bark I see here, it's still possible. The wood itself is hard to ID just by the end grain but it could pass for HL end grain. Hard to tell from those shots. Certainly not persimmon though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks all. All I know for sure is this 150 acre wood lot hadn't been cut for as long as Chucks aunt can remember. They bought it in 1951 she says and it hadn't been touched since they owned it. This tree was way back in the woods. Some of the Big oak logs they have taken out of there are close to 4 ft. And there a lot that size. She also has 2 other lots Chuck said, one of them is close to 400 acres, With mostly woods. I really need to get over there and check that one out before she has it logged also.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

Steve, water oak is another possibility. I have seen young water oak with smooth bark like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 22, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> does not look like persimmon bark to me-more like young maple.


 
Yeah, I checked the bark for persimmon and I agree w/ you.


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree with Mike, young soft maple/red maple. Mostly going on red bark and typical grayish blue heartwood.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Well after opening it up some more, I'm sure it's maple. Here's a few pieces of it opened, looks like you are right Kevin as far as the mineral staining. Didn't get as much out of this as I had hoped as the ants were having a feast with it. O well what I did get is gonna be some really nice stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

rob3232 said:


> I agree with Mike, young soft maple/red maple. Mostly going on red bark and typical grayish blue heartwood.



I learned something again today. Does maple tend to have that color of heartwood? Because down here for any species to have that color it is almost certain it has metal in the tree somewhere, or in this case perhaps as Steve says and it is mineral stain.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I learned something again today. Does maple tend to have that color of heartwood? Because down here for any species to have that color it is almost certain it has metal in the tree somewhere, or in this case perhaps as Steve says and it is mineral stain.




Kevin I agree on the metal but with maple-and this is just my take/guess -when it gets under stress the core turns dark/black and then later it starts to turn to rot. I am burning a small maple that was growing next to my daughters sidewalk and the core was just starting to turn black. Tree had been chopped at abused etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

Mike that is very interesting. It seems Maple is a very emotional species. When my maple gets stressed it turns red. When maples in other locales get stressed they also turn certain colors such as blue, amber, brown, various shades like Ambrosia etc. . 

Maples are like white people - their pale faces show their emotions readily.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Well this is more green than black, dark green. will most likely turn black. Hadn't found any metal in this as of yet, and don't really think I will.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 22, 2014)

chopped and abused----wheres the pita gang for trees ---wait a minute never mind--- chopped and abused hmmmmm sounds like something some wood addict would do

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Hadn't found any metal in this as of yet, and don't really think I will.



I don't think it was caused by metal now either, based on it being cut up where I can see it better and it not being a metal pattern and not the right color either but in the end grain it did look like it. This has been a very enlightinening thread for me i wish I had access to other maple species - heck I wish I had access to all species period.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike that is very interesting. It seems Maple is a very emotional species. When my maple gets stressed it turns red. When maples in other locales get stressed they also turn certain colors such as blue, amber, brown, various shades like Ambrosia etc. .
> 
> Maples are like white people - their pale faces show their emotions readily.




Stands to reason- they spalt easy also.


davduckman2010 said:


> chopped and abused----wheres the pita gang for trees ---wait a minute never mind--- chopped and abused hmmmmm sounds like something some wood addict would do



Nope- I think it was meth heads with a machete.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 22, 2014)

Silver Maple/Red Maple trees around here don't do well once they get to about 25-35yrs old. Seems the temps and the humidity start them to rotting on the stump....I see it far too often while trimming trees in the 'right-of-way' around the county.

Too bad about the ants already getting in there. Hope to see some fine items coming from this stash soon? Any plans?
How are you cutting those chunks? Bands or chainsaw mill maybe?




Scott (gonna rain again....great, just what we need) B


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Scott no plans of yet, but I'm sure i'll come up with something. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, the soft maple(upland or red leaf) as we call it up here has the blue/grey/green color in the heartwood.Many other types have red/pinkish heartwood resembling cherry if they have wet feet.. and they grow very large! Not as big as cottonwoods but close.

I'm not sure on mineral stain??

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Stands to reason- they spalt easy also.
> 
> 
> Nope- I think it was meth heads with a machete.


 
yep your right an addict would cut it/ caress it/ drool on it / take it home and stare at it some more / look at it from every angle/think of 50 different outcomes for each piece/ hide it in there barns under lock and key . then forget about it and drive 50 miles to find something newer the next day. that's the drug every one should be on.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

